# Downhill-Strecken in Hessen



## Bergamont.Rider (12. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich frage mich schon seit einiger Zeit, wo man denn noch gescheit Downhill fahren kann in der Nähe von Bad Soden-Salmünster (bei Frankfurt). Es muss ja nicht einmal ein Bikepark sein.
Eine einfache Downhill-Strecke reicht aus. Ich habe gehört, dass es am Feldberg (Rhön) ein paar legale Downhill-Strecken gibt. Weiß darüber einer mehr? Denn ich habe keine Lust und auch nicht immer die Zeit gleich bis nach Winterberg oder Willingen zu fahren. Die Bikewelt Feuerberg würde mir da sehr entgegenkommen, wenn es auch bis dorthin 1 Stunde Fahrt ist.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.
MfG

Bergamont.Rider


----------



## x-rossi (12. August 2010)

warum hastn du die schrift anders formatiert? (von mir aus nimm einen serifenlosen font, aber serifen aufm rechner sind gar nicht angebracht.)

die voreinstellung ist doch am allerbesten lesbar 

-

auf deine frage kann ich leider keine antwort geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (12. August 2010)

http://www.bikeparkmap.de/region/7/deutschland/hessen


----------



## sipaq (13. August 2010)

Bergamont.Rider schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich frage mich schon seit einiger Zeit, wo man denn noch gescheit Downhill fahren kann in der Nähe von Bad Soden-Salmünster (bei Frankfurt). Es muss ja nicht einmal ein Bikepark sein.
> Eine einfache Downhill-Strecke reicht aus. Ich habe gehört, dass es am Feldberg (Rhön) ein paar legale Downhill-Strecken gibt. Weiß darüber einer mehr? Denn ich habe keine Lust und auch nicht immer die Zeit gleich bis nach Winterberg oder Willingen zu fahren. Die Bikewelt Feuerberg würde mir da sehr entgegenkommen, wenn es auch bis dorthin 1 Stunde Fahrt ist.


Die Bikewelt Feuerberg gibts nicht mehr und der im letzten Jahr gestartete Wiederbelebungsversuch ist dank einem unfähigem Liftbetreiber und der Sabotage von Umweltschützern gescheitert.


----------



## Jemiro (28. August 2012)

Also auf dem feldberg (taunus) bei schmitten/arnoldshain gibt es ne schöne strecke lässt sich auch gut finden ^^


----------



## doko (29. August 2012)

Beerfelden, Feldberg, Stromberg, bald Wiesbaden sowie Östrich-Winkel.
Sollte man aber eigentlich auch recht schnell selbst aus diesem Subforum erfahren können


----------



## x-rossi (29. August 2012)

willingen.


----------



## Freudenspender (26. September 2012)

Wie,was,wo Wiesbaden DH Strecke?Hab ich da was verpasst ?


----------



## Spletti (26. September 2012)

wie im wiesbaden forum zu lesen ist, wird es ab nächstes jahr in wiesbaden und in Östrich winkel bald eine legale dh strecke geben.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. September 2012)

Gibt es auch in HD am Königsstuhl.
Zu befahren für Mitglieder des Hd-Freeride und Inhaber einer zu erwerbenden Tagesgastkarte.http://www.hd-freeride.de/


----------



## Matze1983 (1. Oktober 2012)

Wobei doch immer betont wird, dass die Strecke in Wi KEINE DH-Strecke sein soll, sondern eher richtung Flowtrail etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Oktober 2012)

Egal, hauptsache erstmal eine Srecke...........der Rest kommt dann schon.


----------



## Otterauge (2. Oktober 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Wobei doch immer betont wird, dass die Strecke in Wi KEINE DH-Strecke sein soll, sondern eher richtung Flowtrail etc.



Wird sicher kein 2ter Flowtrail.

Drückt einfach die Daumen das bald der Startschuss fällt, dann können alle an den Monumenten mit arbeiten!!


----------



## Jensiman (13. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es zufällig einen Feldberg Taunus freerider biketreff dem man sich ab und an mal anschließen könnte?
Gruß Jens


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2012)

Jensiman schrieb:


> Gibt es zufällig einen Feldberg Taunus freerider biketreff dem man sich ab und an mal anschließen könnte?
> Gruß Jens



Gab es früher mal. Aber wenn Du Leute suchst die aus der Gegend FFM sind, frag im Freireiter Thread.


----------



## lexel66 (15. August 2013)

Beerfelden


----------

